# Storia di un matrimonio



## bettypage (23 Febbraio 2020)

Consiglio la visione


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2020)

Visto 
Tu hai capito perché hanno divorziato?


----------



## bettypage (24 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto
> Tu hai capito perché hanno divorziato?


Credo che non si siano più riconosciuti ad un certo punto, ci sono passaggi molto intensi che mi hanno commosso. Molto bravi gli attori. Ho letto che c'è un po' di autobiografico del regista.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Credo che non si siano più riconosciuti ad un certo punto, ci sono passaggi molto intensi che mi hanno commosso. Molto bravi gli attori. Ho letto che c'è un po' di autobiografico del regista.


Si è anche lui separato senza ragione?
Il dolore della separazione deve essere ripagato dalla liberazione da un legame conflittuale. Questi vanno d’accordo e si vogliono bene.


----------



## bettypage (24 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si è anche lui separato senza ragione?
> Il dolore della separazione deve essere ripagato dalla liberazione da un legame conflittuale. Questi vanno d’accordo e si vogliono bene.


A me è parso un finale aperto, mi è sembrato che lui sia ancora innamorato e lei non si capisce. 
Lei la trovo ambigua e incoerente, anche sulla gestione materiale del divorzio. Prima vuole mediare in via amichevole e poi si fa rappresentare da un avvocato agguerritissimo. 

È un punto di vista molto maschile. 

Minimizza molto, o annulla del tutto, il peso del tradimento. 

Ho subito avuto l'impressione, per come entra nell'emozioni, e per come critica anche il sistema giudiziario, che fossero vicende vissute da vicino. Quindi sono andata a leggere e ho trovato rimandi in tal senso. 
Nella vita ho letto che il regista è stato sposato con un'attrice (come nel film) da cui ha divorziato.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me è parso un finale aperto, mi è sembrato che lui sia ancora innamorato e lei non si capisce.
> Lei la trovo ambigua e incoerente, anche sulla gestione materiale del divorzio. Prima vuole mediare in via amichevole e poi si fa rappresentare da un avvocato agguerritissimo.
> 
> È un punto di vista molto maschile.
> ...


Gli avvocati poi...da mollare al primo incontro: sanguisughe


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2020)

Triste realtà. Il classico esempio di come due persone che si sono amate tanto possano arrivare a farsi male, in modo atroce.


----------



## stany (24 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Triste realtà. Il classico esempio di come due persone che si sono amate tanto possano arrivare a farsi male, in modo atroce.


Si diventa estranei...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Triste realtà. Il classico esempio di come due persone che si sono amate tanto possano arrivare a farsi male, in modo atroce.


Rappresentazione di come NON si deve fare.


----------



## Vera (24 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rappresentazione di come NON si deve fare.


Sicuramente, infatti fa riflettere molto.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Mi sono riconosciuto nel rapporto tra i due coniugi, nella loro sopraggiunta inabilità a comunicare.
Lei si rifiuta di  condividere i suoi pensieri. Li può ritrovare e scrivere, ma non sa più parlarne al  marito.
Perché non le appartengono più.
Lui resta avvinto all'amore di lei di un tempo, a quel modo di essere visto da lei che appartiene ormai al passato.
L'ha tradita, ma questa relazione che serviva a compensare l'allontanamento fisico di lei adesso soccombe di fronte all'affetto per il figlio e al suo ruolo di padre.
E' la moglie che ha la consapevolezza di riconoscere il  distacco, che non si riconosce più nella vita matrimoniale, nei luoghi dove questa si è svolta, vuole una sua precisa identità altrove, in un'altra città, con un'altra vita. Lui non sa farlo, ma è lontano allo stesso modo.
Nel film lei non tradisce, non ha altre storie, è una parte che mi è sembrata poco sviluppata, ma il perno resta comunque la famiglia, non si devono cercare cause accessorie, è la coppia che è finita, il resto non conta.
Si scontrano, inevitabilmente.
Ognuno va per la sua strada, sono direzioni diverse, il bambino resta in mezzo, tirato da una parte, strattonato dall'altra.
Lui si rinchiude in sé stesso, non si capacita di non comprendere più sua moglie, si stupisce delle sue azioni.
Si chiude con una riconciliazione. Non si odiano. Non si amano. SI rispettano, padre e madre separati, c'è quell'affetto che tiene unite da noi famiglie che non possono permettersi di fare altre scelte.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono riconosciuto nel rapporto tra i due coniugi, nella loro sopraggiunta inabilità a comunicare.
> Lei si rifiuta di  condividere i suoi pensieri. Li può ritrovare e scrivere, ma non sa più parlarne al  marito.
> Perché non le appartengono più.
> Lui resta avvinto all'amore di lei di un tempo, a quel modo di essere visto da lei che appartiene ormai al passato.
> ...


Pieno il mondo di situazioni così...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono riconosciuto nel rapporto tra i due coniugi, nella loro sopraggiunta inabilità a comunicare.
> Lei si rifiuta di  condividere i suoi pensieri. Li può ritrovare e scrivere, ma non sa più parlarne al  marito.
> Perché non le appartengono più.
> Lui resta avvinto all'amore di lei di un tempo, a quel modo di essere visto da lei che appartiene ormai al passato.
> ...


Perché lei non ha voluto leggere la sua lettera e non ha voluto ascoltare lui?
Una deficiente.
Non ascolta il terapeuta di coppia e poi spende un patrimonio in avvocato.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché lei non ha voluto leggere la sua lettera e non ha voluto ascoltare lui?
> Una deficiente.
> Non ascolta il terapeuta di coppia e poi spende un patrimonio in avvocato.


Se l'avesse letta avrei trovato la sceneggiatura poco credibile.
Lei non voleva ricostruire, non voleva tornare indietro.
Aveva già preso la sua decisione, anche se si percepisce quanto le pesi.
E a scanso di ripensamenti si è affidata a un avvocato, il più bastardo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se l'avesse letta avrei trovato la sceneggiatura poco credibile.
> Lei non voleva ricostruire, non voleva tornare indietro.
> Aveva già preso la sua decisione, anche se si percepisce quanto le pesi.
> E a scanso di ripensamenti si è affidata a un avvocato, il più bastardo.


La sceneggiatura fa quello che vuole.
Ma è sensato che una che pensa che lui sia un uomo come quello descritto (tra le altre cose, che ascolta davvero le persone) e poi non gliele dice? 
Qui non so se ci interessa parlare di cinema senza ricavarne qualche riflessione.
La cosa interessante è l’incomunicabilità anche con loro stessi dei personaggi, incapaci di parlare anche con se stessi.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sceneggiatura fa quello che vuole.
> Ma è sensato che una che pensa che lui sia un uomo come quello descritto (tra le altre cose, che ascolta davvero le persone) e poi non gliele dice?
> Qui non so se ci interessa parlare di cinema senza ricavarne qualche riflessione.
> La cosa interessante è l’incomunicabilità anche con loro stessi dei personaggi, incapaci di parlare anche con se stessi.


Ma lei  pensa veramente quello che ha scritto, non ha perso la stima per l'uomo.
E' la relazione che non funziona più.
Se gli avesse letto quelle parole, non avrebbe interrotto il legame.
Lei non vuole più comunicare, perché farlo significherebbe interrompere il processo di distacco.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

Il problema non ce l'ha con l'uomo. Ce l'ha con sé stessa nella relazione con quell'uomo.
Non si riconosce più, non vuole più quella vita.
Per questo deve arrivare a negare l'uomo che ha amato, interrompere la comunicazione con lui, distruggerlo in quel processo catartico della separazione giudiziale.
Per poi riconciliarsi riottenuto lo scopo.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il problema non ce l'ha con l'uomo. Ce l'ha con sé stessa nella relazione con quell'uomo.
> Non si riconosce più, non vuole più quella vita.
> Per questo deve arrivare a negare l'uomo che ha amato, interrompere la comunicazione con lui, distruggerlo in quel processo catartico della separazione giudiziale.
> Per poi riconciliarsi riottenuto lo scopo.


".....non vuole più quella vita.
Per questo deve arrivare a negare l'uomo che ha amato..." 
Che ha amato.....non che ama.
È tutto lì!


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ".....non vuole più quella vita.
> Per questo deve arrivare a negare l'uomo che ha amato..."
> Che ha amato.....non che ama.
> È tutto lì!


Certo. Lo stima, non lo ama più.


----------



## danny (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ".....non vuole più quella vita.
> Per questo deve arrivare a negare l'uomo che ha amato..."
> Che ha amato.....non che ama.
> È tutto lì!


E comunque neppure lui la ama più, anche se sembra meno deciso.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Certo. Lo stima, non lo ama più.


Come la Pina


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E comunque neppure lui la ama più, anche se sembra meno deciso.


E allora fanno bene ad andare ciascuno per la propria strada.


----------



## Max78 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Va beh che questo è un film,  ma non tutti si possono permettere una giudiziaria.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2020)

Ragazzi (si fa per dire) non vi capisco


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ragazzi (si fa per dire) non vi capisco


xe tuta ná question de schei"....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> xe tuta ná question de schei"....


Veramente li danno tutti agli avvocati e loro si vogliono bene e si stimano. 
La gente è strana. Non i personaggi. Voi che trovate normale che si lascino.


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente li danno tutti agli avvocati e loro si vogliono bene e si stimano.
> La gente è strana. Non i personaggi. Voi che trovate normale che si lascino.


Io seguivo il ragionamento di Danny,che sosteneva che nemmeno lui alla fine l'amasse.
Si  stimano e si vogliono bene, ok; ma forse non basta....


----------



## Brunetta (26 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io seguivo il ragionamento di Danny,che sosteneva che nemmeno lui alla fine l'amasse.
> Si  stimano e si vogliono bene, ok; ma forse non basta....


Boh
Non so cosa intendete per amarsi


----------



## stany (26 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh
> Non so cosa intendete per amarsi


Mi pare emerga l'estinzione della passione.


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Febbraio 2020)

Queste cose (film, libri, opere teatrali), sono sempre e comunque una visione, un filtro della realtà,  che ha chi le scrive.

Spesso, chi fa carriera, non ha dedicato tempo alla famiglia, ed ha cambiato/divorziato più volte. 

Di qui il minimizzare "atroce" di queste cose, e le musiche orror quando qualcuna è incinta.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

Visto ma non tutto
Per cui per quello che ho visto: zero passione, lui molle come un fico. Lei sicuramente insoddisfatta e desiderosa di novità e una vita sua. 
Se domani sera riesco finisco di vederlo


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Max78 ha detto:


> Va beh che questo è un film,  ma non tutti si possono permettere una giudiziaria.


Sì, purtroppo questi film hanno sempre per protagonisti persone che non hanno difficoltà a staccare un assegno da 10.000 dollari o a prendere un aereo per andare a trovare il figlio.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente li danno tutti agli avvocati e loro si vogliono bene e si stimano.
> La gente è strana. Non i personaggi. Voi che trovate normale che si lascino.


Nessuno di loro due traeva più felicità, gioia o soddisfazione dalla coppia.
Infatti non facevano neppure più sesso. Erano distanti.
Puoi provare affetto, stima per una persona, ma questo non è sufficiente per stare in coppia.
Non per stare bene.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Visto ma non tutto
> Per cui per quello che ho visto: zero passione, lui molle come un fico. Lei sicuramente insoddisfatta e desiderosa di novità e una vita sua.
> Se domani sera riesco finisco di vederlo


Sì, lui adagiato, senza slanci, non ha neppure combattuto quando lei ha dichiarato guerra con l'avvocato.
Mai incazzato, mai una scenata, un picco di adrenalina.
Piatto.
Lei più vitale, ma soffocata nelle sue aspirazioni.
Non soffocata da lui (questa sarebbe una deresponsabilizzazione) ma dalla volontà di aderire a un progetto nel quale lei comunque  si era conformata alle aspirazioni di lui e alle necessità della maternità.
E' un caso/modello.
Lei che sceglie un uomo tranquillo, ma comunque  in carriera, per fare un figlio e una famiglia, ma alla fine si rende conto che ha sacrificato sé stessa, che invidia i successi personali di lui, che si sente frustrata a non aver fatto niente.
Neppure arredato una casa tutta sua.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lui adagiato, senza slanci, non ha neppure combattuto quando lei ha dichiarato guerra con l'avvocato.
> Mai incazzato, mai una scenata, un picco di adrenalina.
> Piatto.
> Lei più vitale, ma soffocata nelle sue aspirazioni.
> ...


Non l'ho visto proprio tutto ma mi pare un'ottima conclusione rispetto a quelli che sono i protagonisti . Io dico sempre che quando finisce la passione, l'attrazione fisica, allora tutto il resto anche se funziona non ce la può fare. Salvo convivere come due coinquilini in funzione di un progetto che esclude comunque le emozioni della coppia.
Beninteso che anche un sentimento di amicizia ,di condivisione , possano contemplare emozioni, ma non sono passione.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Io oltre alla passione introdurrei il concetto di "interesse per l'altro".
Se manca, la coppia è fonte di frustrazione.
L'interessa va oltre al concetto di passione.
Può esercitarsi per qualsiasi attività dell'altro.
Se io canto e mia moglie non mi caga, per fare un esempio, posso affermare che l'interesse è finito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nessuno di loro due traeva più felicità, gioia o soddisfazione dalla coppia.
> Infatti non facevano neppure più sesso. Erano distanti.
> Puoi provare affetto, stima per una persona, ma questo non è sufficiente per stare in coppia.
> Non per stare bene.


Ripeto che la gente è strana.
Soprattutto quando cerca la felicità fuori da sé.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripeto che la gente è strana.
> Soprattutto quando cerca la felicità fuori da sé.


Ma non è mai fuori da te.
E' anche conseguenza delle scelte che fai.
Il gesto di allacciargli la stringa è esemplificativo.
Se non si fossero lasciati, lei non se ne sarebbe mai accorta della stringa slacciata o comunque non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
Ha dovuto escluderlo dalle sue scelte di vita per tornare a riconciliarsi con lui e   avere fiducia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è mai fuori da te.
> E' anche conseguenza delle scelte che fai.
> Il gesto di allacciargli la stringa è esemplificativo.
> Se non si fossero lasciati, lei non se ne sarebbe mai accorta o comunque non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> Ha dovuto escluderlo dalle sue scelte di vita per tornare a riconciliarsi con lui.


È una citazione da Come eravamo.
E comunque se uno inciampa con il bambino in braccio, il bambino si fa male.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una citazione da Come eravamo.
> E comunque se uno inciampa con il bambino in braccio, il bambino si fa male.


La reazione secondo me sarebbe stata diversa.
Gli avrebbe detto di mettere giù il bambino e di allacciarsi le scarpe, trattandolo come un incosciente, probabilmente.
Invece dopo, quando non è più legato a lui, comincia ad averne cura.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non è mai fuori da te.
> E' anche conseguenza delle scelte che fai.
> Il gesto di allacciargli la stringa è esemplificativo.
> Se non si fossero lasciati, lei non se ne sarebbe mai accorta della stringa slacciata o comunque non l'avrebbe mai fatto.
> Ha dovuto escluderlo dalle sue scelte di vita per tornare a riconciliarsi con lui e   avere fiducia.


La felicità è dentro di te.
Deriva dal modo di affrontare le cose.
A parte situazioni estreme, c’era chi era felice anche in tempo di guerra. Un mio amico, che era depresso, aveva preso aspettativa ed era andato in una missione cattolica in Africa. È tornato con la consapevolezza di avere tutte le ragioni per essere felice.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La reazione secondo me sarebbe stata diversa.
> Gli avrebbe detto di mettere giù il bambino e di allacciarsi le scarpe, trattandolo come un incosciente, probabilmente.
> Invece dopo, quando non è più legato a lui, comincia ad averne cura.


Conferma che il personaggio di lei non ci sta con la testa


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La felicità è dentro di te.
> Deriva dal modo di affrontare le cose.
> A parte situazioni estreme, c’è era felice anche in tempo di guerra. Un mio amico, che era depresso, aveva preso aspettativa ed era andato in una missione cattolica in Africa. È tornato con la consapevolezza di avere tutte le ragioni per essere felice.


Dentro di te... dipende.
Se fai una vita in cui non ti riconosci, come pensi di poter essere felice?


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Conferma che il personaggio di lei non ci sta con la testa


A me sembra invece una perfetta descrizione di una donna "normale".
Le fuori di testa sono altre.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Dentro di te... dipende.
> Se fai una vita in cui non ti riconosci, come pensi di poter essere felice?


Come si può non riconoscersi? È la tua vita! Sei tu! Puoi cambiare.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si può non riconoscersi? È la tua vita! Sei tu! Puoi cambiare.


Infatti.
Lei si è separata. Ha cambiato. 
Anche città.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Lei si è separata. Ha cambiato.
> Anche città.


Per me erano motivi risibili, come quelli di Maryl Streep in K contro Kramer. Creare dolore per ragioni egocentriche infantili.
Sono rielaborazioni di Casa di bambola, dove le motivazioni erano molto serie.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me erano motivi risibili, come quelli di Maryl Streep in K contro Kramer. Creare dolore per ragioni egocentriche infantili.
> Sono rielaborazioni di Casa di bambola, dove le motivazioni erano molto serie.


Il film non pone un interrogativo morale, per questo l'ho trovato apprezzabile.
Descrive.
Io credo che molti si riconoscano nella storia, anche parzialmente.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il film non pone un interrogativo morale, per questo l'ho trovato apprezzabile.
> Descrive.
> Io credo che molti si riconoscano nella storia, anche parzialmente.


Il film non prende posizione morale, ma gli interrogativi li pone eccome agli spettatori. Proprio perché descrive e ognuno interpreta o proietta parti di sé.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il film non prende posizione morale, ma gli interrogativi li pone eccome agli spettatori. Proprio perché descrive e ognuno interpreta o proietta parti di sé.


L'unica deduzione che ne possa trarre è che quando una moglie non ti ama più, non si riaggiusta più nulla stando insieme.
E che quando l'amore finisce, termina anche l'interesse.
A quel punto non riesci più a comunicare.


----------



## bettypage (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'unica deduzione che ne possa trarre è che quando una moglie non ti ama più, non si riaggiusta più nulla stando insieme.
> E che quando l'amore finisce, termina anche l'interesse.
> A quel punto non riesci più a comunicare.


Ma cosa vuol dire non ti ama più? 
La lettera  che non vuole leggergli a me sembra piena d'amore. 
Lei sembra piuttosto arrocata sul principio, una difesa infantile di tenere il punto per dimostrargli che andrà in fondo. C'è una competizione anche sul piano professionale che la frustra. 
A me lui trasmette un senso di stabilità, non mi sembra affatto molle, piuttosto una persona responsabile e molto interessato al figlio(c'è un passaggio accennato alla sua infazia fatta di violenze), molto coerente nel sentimento e nell'agire. 
Lei mi sembra un po' egocentrica e viziata, alla ricerca di altro, molto incoerente su cosa sente e su come agisce.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuol dire non ti ama più?
> La lettera  che non vuole leggergli a me sembra piena d'amore.
> Lei sembra piuttosto arrocata sul principio, una difesa infantile di tenere il punto per dimostrargli che andrà in fondo. C'è una competizione anche sul piano professionale che la frustra.
> A me lui trasmette un senso di stabilità, non mi sembra affatto molle, piuttosto una persona responsabile e molto interessato al figlio(c'è un passaggio accennato alla sua infazia fatta di violenze), molto coerente nel sentimento e nell'agire.
> Lei mi sembra un po' egocentrica e viziata, alla ricerca di altro, molto incoerente su cosa sente e su come agisce.


Io credo siano tutti e due egocentrici, o perlomeno in una fase in cui sono incapaci di vedere l'altro.
Il film inquadra una fase del matrimonio, si concentra sulla crisi, non mostra se non appunto attraverso quelle lettere, cosa c'era prima.
Ma è un "prima" che non esiste più.
Per questo lei non vuole leggere quella lettera.
Lei è consapevole della distanza che si è formata tra loro due, lui si è abituato, da anni.


----------



## danny (27 Febbraio 2020)

Nel film non c'è un buono e un cattivo, un responsabile e una vittima.
Entrambi sono corresponsabili.
Anche se lui appare passivo e lei sembra sia quella che vuole da sola la fine della coppia.
In questo lui è "molle": perché non partecipa alla ricostruzione, non prende una posizione (vedi l'incertezza sulla separazione che porta lei  a prendere una decisione autonoma, quella di andare da un avvocato). Ma è una sua posizione.
Entrambi stanno temendo per il loro ruolo di genitori. Ognuno combatte per quello, non per la coppia.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io oltre alla passione introdurrei il concetto di "interesse per l'altro".
> Se manca, la coppia è fonte di frustrazione.
> L'interessa va oltre al concetto di passione.
> Può esercitarsi per qualsiasi attività dell'altro.
> Se io canto e mia moglie non mi caga, per fare un esempio, posso affermare che l'interesse è finito.


Ma che c'entra? Magari sei pure stonato e a lei può non interessare il genere ...
Mica è tua madre che è interessata a prescindere ....
L'interesse ,ma direi la cura, si deve dimostrare nelle cose importanti come la salute, lo stato psichico ed emotivo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra? Magari sei pure stonato e a lei può non interessare il genere ...
> Mica è tua madre che è interessata a prescindere ....
> L'interesse ,ma direi la cura, si deve dimostrare nelle cose importanti come la salute, lo stato psichico ed emotivo.


Se ti interessa una persona ti interessano i suoi interessi.
Il mio ex suona, da amatore, ma benino. Mi piaceva. Però tutto il giorno lo stesso pezzo al piano per raffinare i passaggi era estenuante. Rendeva impossibile vedere un film. Giustamente, anche per i vicini, usava le cuffie. Comunque a lui dei film che piacevano a me non fregava nulla.


----------



## stany (27 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti interessa una persona ti interessano i suoi interessi.
> Il mio ex suona, da amatore, ma benino. Mi piaceva. Però tutto il giorno lo stesso pezzo al piano per raffinare i passaggi era estenuante. Rendeva impossibile vedere un film. Giustamente, anche per i vicini, usava le cuffie. Comunque a lui dei film che piacevano a me non fregava nulla.


Boh....a me interessa la montagna, a lei no!
A me interessa la moto, a lei no!
A lei interessa il grande Fratello a me no!
A lei interessa l'ambiente urbano congestionato ,a me no....


----------



## Nocciola (27 Febbraio 2020)

Visto tutto
Confermo: lui molle come un fico ciucciato, lei sicuramente cerca di realizzarsi e sembra riuscirci senza di lui
Resta l’affetto e la stima ma non basta in una coppia. Giusto separarsi


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti interessa una persona ti interessano i suoi interessi.
> Il mio ex suona, da amatore, ma benino. Mi piaceva. Però tutto il giorno lo stesso pezzo al piano per raffinare i passaggi era estenuante. Rendeva impossibile vedere un film. Giustamente, anche per i vicini, usava le cuffie. Comunque a lui dei film che piacevano a me non fregava nulla.


Infatti poi...
Per anni io adoravo veder ballare mia moglie.
Sono sempre stato orgoglioso  e curioso di quello che faceva.
Se le piaceva una canzone o un film diventava anche la mia canzone e il mio film.
Lei no.
L'interesse, le affinità sono indicative della qualità del legame.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti poi...
> Per anni io adoravo veder ballare mia moglie.
> Sono sempre stato orgoglioso  e curioso di quello che faceva.
> Se le piaceva una canzone o un film diventava anche la mia canzone e il mio film.
> ...


Ma per favore Mica vuol dire vivere in simbiosi eh!
Addirittura se le piace un film diventa il tuo film Non mi sembra normale e sano....
Io il primo papillon con Steve McQueen l'avrò visto almeno 35 volte, ed ogni tanto lo rivedo; mia moglie penso che non sia mai andata al di là dei primi 15 minuti...
Se ci sono cose che possono essere condivise, come un trekking in montagna, una domenica con gli sci di fondo, allora ben venga si condivide e ci si diverte assieme; Ma se la cosa non garba a tutti e due che fa laquello a cui piace? Sta a casa magari a vedere Barbara D'Urso?
Una condivisione così stretta in cui tutto deve essere apprezzato , accettato e vissuto in simbiosi, la vedo addirittura nociva per la coppia.
Mi chiedo Poi come ci si ritagli dello spazio personale con delle passioni soggettive, se magari ci si sente in colpa per non averle condivise, oppure risentendosi  perché l'altro/ l'altra non l'abbia voluta condividere.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti poi...
> Per anni io adoravo veder ballare mia moglie.
> Sono sempre stato orgoglioso  e curioso di quello che faceva.
> Se le piaceva una canzone o un film diventava anche la mia canzone e il mio film.
> ...


Ma no. Che senso ha che se ti piace una canzone deve piacere anche a me?
Non apprezzerei uno che si fa piacere una cosa che piace a me solo perché piace a me
Adoro Biagio, mio marito non lo tollera. Mai pensato che fosse segno di indifferenza verso di me. Anche io non amo un sacco di cose che lui adora. L’importante è averne altre che si condividono e poi ognuno mantenga la sua individualità


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma per favore Mica vuol dire vivere in simbiosi eh!
> Addirittura se le piace un film diventa il tuo film Non mi sembra normale e sano....
> Io il primo papillon con Steve McQueen l'avrò visto almeno 35 volte, ed ogni tanto lo rivedo; mia moglie penso che non sia mai andata al di là dei primi 15 minuti...
> Se ci sono cose che possono essere condivise, come un trekking in montagna, una domenica con gli sci di fondo, allora ben venga si condivide e ci si diverte assieme; Ma se la cosa non garba a tutti e due che fa laquello a cui piace? Sta a casa magari a vedere Barbara D'Urso?
> ...


Quoto


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma per favore Mica vuol dire vivere in simbiosi eh!
> Addirittura se le piace un film diventa il tuo film Non mi sembra normale e sano....
> Io il primo papillon con Steve McQueen l'avrò visto almeno 35 volte, ed ogni tanto lo rivedo; mia moglie penso che non sia mai andata al di là dei primi 15 minuti...
> Se ci sono cose che possono essere condivise, come un trekking in montagna, una domenica con gli sci di fondo, allora ben venga si condivide e ci si diverte assieme; Ma se la cosa non garba a tutti e due che fa laquello a cui piace? Sta a casa magari a vedere Barbara D'Urso?
> ...


Simbiosi no, ma se non c'è alcuna affinità e si conducono vite separate, il legame nel tempo va in crisi.
Ti porto l'esempio di una mia amica.
Lei ama cantare, suo marito non solo non ha alcun interesse per questa sua passione, ma è anche infastidito del fatto che lei perda tempo per questo.
Si stanno separando.
Non puoi stare con una persona al quale non interessi o non piacciano tante parti di te.
E' indicativo di una distanza.
Anche mia moglie ha gusti cinematografici profondamente diversi dai mei.
E' una rottura di coglioni incredibile guardare un film con lei. Però soprattutto in passato condividevamo altre cose che ci hanno legati.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma no. Che senso ha che se ti piace una canzone deve piacere anche a me?
> Non apprezzerei uno che si fa piacere una cosa che piace a me solo perché piace a me
> Adoro Biagio, mio marito non lo tollera. Mai pensato che fosse segno di indifferenza verso di me. Anche io non amo un sacco di cose che lui adora. *L’importante è averne altre che si condividono e poi ognuno mantenga la sua individualità*


L'importante è averne abbastanza che si condividono e rispettare le differenze.
Io sono un orso a ballare, ma ho sempre apprezzato che mia moglie lo facesse.
In ogni caso anche la tua coppia è in crisi, mi sembra se non ricordo male... Qui gli esempi personali non sono proprio indicativi, eh.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'importante è averne abbastanza che si condividono e rispettare le differenze.
> In ogni caso anche la tua coppia è in crisi, mi sembra se non ricordo male... Qui gli esempi personali non sono proprio indicativi, eh.


Ma non è in crisi per questo 
Era il tuo esempio che mi sembrava eccessivo e da simbiosi assoluta da cui sono sempre scappata


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è in crisi per questo
> Era il tuo esempio che mi sembrava eccessivo e da simbiosi assoluta da cui sono sempre scappata


Comprendo che non sia la causa principale, ma è un indizio.
Avere affinità e interesse per le differenze aiuta a comunicare nella coppia.
E non è simbiosi, affatto.
Se mia moglie ottiene un successo nel lavoro - ipoteticamente - io dovrei essere contento.
Se non lo sono, se la cosa mi lascia indifferente o infastidito, forse dovrei interrogarmi su cosa effettivamente mi interessa di lei.
Vale per tutti: se  mia figlia mi fa ascoltare una canzone che piace a lei, io metto da parte i miei gusti e mi "interesso" per qualcosa che per lei in questo momento è importante. Se le dico "Non me ne frega niente, non è la musica che io ascolto", io metto un muro tra me e lei.
Un muro comunicativo. Che poi diventa prassi nel rapporto.
Per dire, lei mi ha fatto ascoltare questo. A me è pure piaciuto.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Io per esempio non tollero Biagio Antonacci. Ma l'ho ascoltato quando una persona mi ha voluto far sentire una sua canzone.
Perché in quel momento non era importante Biagio, ma quello che quella persona voleva dirmi.
Ci sono canzoni che non mi piacciono che però collego a determinate persone. E sono importanti per quello.
Non ho mutato i miei gusti, ma quelle canzoni sono entrate a far parte del rapporto comunicativo tre me e loro.
Io ricordo, con un certo fastidio, tanti anni fa, quando mi lasciai con quella che poi anni dopo avrei sposato.
Dopo un mese che non ci sentivamo, le dedicai una canzone "Ricordati di me".
Lei non rispose.
Quando ci rimettemmo insieme le chiesi di quella canzone, lei rispose solo che Venditti a lei non è mai piaciuto.
Lei aveva visto solo Venditti in quella dedica...
La cosa mi infastidì.
Recentemente sono andato da solo al concerto di Venditti.
Tante cose ho fatto da solo in questi anni, o con amici.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Se mia moglie in ambito lavorativo ottiene una promozione ne sono contento.
se mio figlio mi fa sentire una musica che mi fa cagare glielo dico mi fa cagare....Come del resto lui dice che fanno cagare quelle che sento io....
pensa avere un'attività insieme come un negozio un banco al mercato....mia moglie ha sempre detto: non so come fanno quelli che hanno un'attività insieme....
Risposta: hanno una società, dove la passione viene per ultimo se c'è.... Se poi devono pure condividere il weekend assieme, veramente non so cosa dire....


----------



## bettypage (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Nel film non c'è un buono e un cattivo, un responsabile e una vittima.
> Entrambi sono corresponsabili.
> Anche se lui appare passivo e lei sembra sia quella che vuole da sola la fine della coppia.
> In questo lui è "molle": perché non partecipa alla ricostruzione, non prende una posizione (vedi l'incertezza sulla separazione che porta lei  a prendere una decisione autonoma, quella di andare da un avvocato). Ma è una sua posizione.
> Entrambi stanno temendo per il loro ruolo di genitori. Ognuno combatte per quello, non per la coppia.


Ma lei mica vuole ricostruire, lei non vuole trovare motivi per restare. Il film inizia con il tentativo di riconciliarsi dal terapeuta ma lei se ne va. "le storie muoiono quando c'è più paura
Di perdersi che voglia di tenersi
E com' dura quella soglia
E come siamo noi diversi..." 

Cosa deve fare lui per risultare attivo? Il melodrammatico che cerca di riconquistarla? Scenneggiate napoletane? Lo trovo molto dignitoso e alla fine è lui ha fare un bel po' di passi indietro, prende subito casa a LA e viaggia da NY. Alla fine cede, cede per amore.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> *Ma lei mica vuole ricostruire, lei non vuole trovare motivi per restare.* Il film inizia con il tentativo di riconciliarsi dal terapeuta ma lei se ne va. "le storie muoiono quando c'è più paura
> Di perdersi che voglia di tenersi
> E com' dura quella soglia
> E come siamo noi diversi..."
> ...


Vero.
Infatti lui non doveva riconquistarla. Doveva agire nel suo interesse.
Invece a momenti fa scadere dimenticandosi la citazione.


----------



## bettypage (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Infatti lui non doveva riconquistarla. Doveva agire nel suo interesse.
> Invece a momenti fa scadere dimenticandosi la citazione.


Ma il suo interesse era il progetto. Guarda che lei è molto scorretta anche nel rapporto con il figlio, cerca di rompere gli equilibri, prevarica sugli accordi. Il vestito di halloween, il dormire insieme...accordi condivisi e poi rinnegati.
E dal mio punto di vista ho empatizzato sulla frustrazione di lei, che ho conosciuto. Vedevo mio marito concedersi tutto sul piano professionale, pure trasferte in Cina, e io al palo.


La citazione è di Tamburi Lontani, baglioni


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma il suo interesse era il progetto. Guarda che lei è molto scorretta anche nel rapporto con il figlio, cerca di rompere gli equilibri, prevarica sugli accordi. Il vestito di halloween, il dormire insieme...accordi condivisi e poi rinnegati.
> E dal mio punto di vista ho empatizzato sulla frustrazione di lei, che ho conosciuto. Vedevo mio marito concedersi tutto sul piano professionale, pure trasferte in Cina, e io al palo.
> 
> 
> La citazione è di Tamburi Lontani, baglioni


Per questo mi sembra un film molto puntuale sulla materia.
Credo che molti ci si possano ritrovare in qualche punto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Boh....a me interessa la montagna, a lei no!
> A me interessa la moto, a lei no!
> A lei interessa il grande Fratello a me no!
> A lei interessa l'ambiente urbano congestionato ,a me no....


Beh avete interessi comuni?


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh avete interessi comuni?


Pochi!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti poi...
> Per anni io adoravo veder ballare mia moglie.
> Sono sempre stato orgoglioso  e curioso di quello che faceva.
> Se le piaceva una canzone o un film diventava anche la mia canzone e il mio film.
> ...


Infatti credo che l’interesse per gli interessi sia un termometro


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comprendo che non sia la causa principale, ma è un indizio.
> Avere affinità e interesse per le differenze aiuta a comunicare nella coppia.
> E non è simbiosi, affatto.
> Se mia moglie ottiene un successo nel lavoro - ipoteticamente - io dovrei essere contento.
> ...


Concordo pienamente.
Mi sono trovata a fare discussioni su questo punto con amici. Mi sono rassegnata al fatto che la maggior parte delle persone non ha il mio sentire.
Ma se una persona mi dice che un film è “il film della sua vita” non un film che trova ben fatto, lo guardo e lo riguardo per entrare in quel mondo interiore di cui mi ha dato una chiave.
Ma vale anche per canzoni o libri o luoghi.
Se mi comunichi come ti senti in cima a una montagna, posso anche non farcela ad arrampicarmi, ma in montagna ci vengo per guardarla con i tuoi occhi, se ti amo.
Non c’entra niente con il fare tutto insieme o con il condividere gli interessi.
Mica dovevo imparare a suonare anch’io, se sono negata, ho sempre apprezzato però.
Rifiutarsi invece di vedere “il film della mia vita“ è rifiutare di vedere dentro di me.
È molto grave.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io per esempio non tollero Biagio Antonacci. Ma l'ho ascoltato quando una persona mi ha voluto far sentire una sua canzone.
> Perché in quel momento non era importante Biagio, ma quello che quella persona voleva dirmi.
> Ci sono canzoni che non mi piacciono che però collego a determinate persone. E sono importanti per quello.
> Non ho mutato i miei gusti, ma quelle canzoni sono entrate a far parte del rapporto comunicativo tre me e loro.
> ...


Significativo.
Pensa che io ho sempre detto che se fossi stata Simona sarei tornata per quella canzone.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti credo che l’interesse per gli interessi sia un termometro


ma dove lo dobbiamo mettere questo termometro?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma lei mica vuole ricostruire, lei non vuole trovare motivi per restare. Il film inizia con il tentativo di riconciliarsi dal terapeuta ma lei se ne va. "le storie muoiono quando c'è più paura
> Di perdersi che voglia di tenersi
> E com' dura quella soglia
> E come siamo noi diversi..."
> ...


Hai dettato? Hai fatto errori anomali.
A parte quelli, condivido tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma dove lo dobbiamo mettere questo termometro?


----------



## bettypage (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai dettato? Hai fatto errori anomali.
> A parte quelli, condivido tutto.


Uddio sì, perdono per chi legg3


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti poi...
> Per anni io adoravo veder ballare mia moglie.
> Sono sempre stato orgoglioso  e curioso di quello che faceva.
> Se le piaceva una canzone o un film diventava anche la mia canzone e il mio film.
> ...


Quoto; è un buon indicatore l’interesse che si mostra verso gli interessi del partner.
Io le prime canzoni che ho ricevuto come dedica dal mio amante, la prima volta non le ho trovate tutte bellissime. Ma al secondo ascolto mi sono innamorata. Sarà perché veramente sono bellissime, sarà perché sono rappresentative per come è fatto lui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto; è un buon indicatore l’interesse che si mostra verso gli interessi del partner.
> Io le prime canzoni che ho ricevuto come dedica dal mio amante, la prima volta non le ho trovate tutte bellissime. Ma al secondo ascolto mi sono innamorata. Sarà perché veramente sono bellissime, sarà perché sono rappresentative per come è fatto lui.


Può accadere. Se accade per tutto lo trovo una mancanza di personalità 
In un filmetto con julia Roberts a ogni cambio fidanzato in automatico scopriva che le uova come piacevano a lui erano le sue preferite 
Andava dove andava il vento insomma
Non la vorrei al mio fianco una persona così


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può accadere. Se accade per tutto lo trovo una mancanza di personalità
> In un filmetto con julia Roberts a ogni cambio fidanzato in automatico scopriva che le uova come piacevano a lui erano le sue preferite
> Andava dove andava il vento insomma
> Non la vorrei al mio fianco una persona così


Non in tutto, su certi sport non mi ha convinta.
Ma le canzoni sono veramente molto belle. Ci sono state cose dove sono stata irremovibile. Poche devo dire.
Anche se a tempo 0 sembravamo veramente con poche cose in comune, lui si è adattato a me ed io a lui, senza impoverimento di personalità, anzi : c’è stato un arricchimento da entrambe le parti.


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non in tutto, su certi sport non mi ha convinta.
> Ma le canzoni sono veramente molto belle. Ci sono state cose dove sono stata irremovibile. Poche devo dire.
> Anche se a tempo 0 sembravamo veramente con poche cose in comune, lui si è adattato a me ed io a lui, *senza impoverimento di personalità, anzi : c’è stato un arricchimento da entrambe le parti.*


Questa è una bella conseguenza dell'apertura verso l'altro.
Ed è il tipo di rapporto che io ho sempre cercato.
Una persona che sia capace di arricchirmi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Può accadere. Se accade per tutto lo trovo una mancanza di personalità
> In un filmetto con julia Roberts a ogni cambio fidanzato in automatico scopriva che le uova come piacevano a lui erano le sue preferite
> Andava dove andava il vento insomma
> Non la vorrei al mio fianco una persona così


Infatti anche lei, quando se ne rendeva conto, mandava a monte il matrimonio. E faceva bene.
Però dicevamo cose diverse.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti anche lei, quando se ne rendeva conto, mandava a monte il matrimonio. E faceva bene.
> Però dicevamo cose diverse.


Se le mie canzoni devono essere le tue
Idem le passioni 
Idem i film 
Vuol dire non potersi permettere di avere gusti diversi e coltivarli senza l’altro


----------



## danny (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se le mie canzoni devono essere le tue
> Idem le passioni
> Idem i film
> Vuol dire non potersi permettere di avere gusti diversi e coltivarli senza l’altro


Ma non devono essere le tue, ti devono suscitare interesse.
E' diverso.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non devono essere le tue, ti devono suscitare interesse.
> E' diverso.


E per affinità con l’altra persona, certi suoi interessi che prima non si conoscevano, possono diventare propri interessi. Così come canzoni mai sentite prima, una volta scoperte grazie all’altro possono diventare canzoni che possono piacere molto. Perché c’è già di base una certa affinità. E sono anche certa che mi sarebbero piaciute se le avessi scoperte indipendente da lui.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma non devono essere le tue, ti devono suscitare interesse.
> E' diverso.


Ma non è pensabile che tutto quello che fa l’altro ti susciti interesse. Sarebbe una cosa forzata


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se le mie canzoni devono essere le tue
> Idem le passioni
> Idem i film
> Vuol dire non potersi permettere di avere gusti diversi e coltivarli senza l’altro


Ma no. Solo le cose che ti dico, che mi dici, che esprimono me, te. 
Non perché una canzone mi piace deve piacere anche a te.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non in tutto, su certi sport non mi ha convinta.
> Ma le canzoni sono veramente molto belle. Ci sono state cose dove sono stata irremovibile. Poche devo dire.
> Anche se a tempo 0 sembravamo veramente con poche cose in comune, lui si è adattato a me ed io a lui, senza impoverimento di personalità, anzi : c’è stato un arricchimento da entrambe le parti.


Mutuo e  bollette a parte


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mutuo e  bollette a parte


Poi dai è anche questione di carattere che rende più curiosi e aperti all’apprendimento.
La matematica non sarà mai il mio mestiere, ma se un matematico è in grado di spiegarmi delle cose ne sono lieta. Poi meglio che non continui 24h


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi dai è anche questione di carattere che rende più curiosi e aperti all’apprendimento.
> La matematica non sarà mai il mio mestiere, ma se un matematico è in grado di spiegarmi delle cose ne sono lieta. Poi meglio che non continui 24h


Mmmh.... Tutto dipende dalla passione e dall'innamoramento (il periodo iniziale) ; all'inizio mi piaceva anche il grande fratello


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Mmmh.... Tutto dipende dalla passione e dall'innamoramento (il periodo iniziale) ; all'inizio mi piaceva anche il grande fratello


Sapessi su quali cose mi sono fatta una cultura...


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sapessi su quali cose mi sono fatta una cultura...


Maurizio Costanzo show


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Maurizio Costanzo show


No.
La teledipendente sono io. Ho imparato di jazz, economia, politica, scienze, ... mi manca un meccanico.


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No.
> La teledipendente sono io. Ho imparato di jazz, economia, politica, scienze, ... mi manca un meccanico.


Beh,adesso frequenti un matematico,mi pare...
Ma hai l'auto che non funziona?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Beh,adesso frequenti un matematico,mi pare...
> Ma hai l'auto che non funziona?


Matematico?  ho avuto amiche matematiche. Magari!
L’auto funziona ancora. Il mio meccanico è davvero un bellissimo uomo. Ma è un figlio!


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Matematico?  ho avuto amiche matematiche. Magari!
> L’auto funziona ancora. Il mio meccanico è davvero un bellissimo uomo. Ma è un figlio!


Magari ha la passione per le milf


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Magari ha la passione per le milf


Semmai per le gmilf comunque a me sono sempre piaciuti i coetanei. Sono uscita con uno più giovane di 5 anni. Una mia amica era inorridita che avessi considerato uno più giovane .


----------



## stany (28 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semmai per le gmilf comunque a me sono sempre piaciuti i coetanei. Sono uscita con uno più giovane di 5 anni. Una mia amica era inorridita che avessi considerato uno più giovane .


Anche mia moglie dice va   cosi!
Ma se poi quando si trova uno che fa sangue, e l'occasione giusta...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie dice va   cosi!
> Ma se poi quando si trova uno che fa sangue, e l'occasione giusta...


E gerontofilo, per quanto mi riguarda


----------



## stany (29 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E gerontofilo, per quanto mi riguarda


Ah..ah... beh...ora porto fuori la cana


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

https://www.corriere.it/moda/20_feb...la-db217d1a-5a16-11ea-afa8-e7dfdde6e2a2.shtml 
La recente vicenda del divorzio di Johnny Depp conferma che lo scontro tra avvocati porta a situazioni paradossali.
Inconcepibile che possano essere considerate prove scambi tra amici risalenti a sette anni precedenti.
Purtroppo poi entra nella mentalità (come il “ti amo” ai figli dei film) che una separazione sia un processo in cui si debba individuare un colpevole da punire con la privazione dei figli o economicamente o in entrambi i modi.
Invece non solo per la mia esperienza, ma anche di chi era entrato qui furibondo e paventando vessazioni, le cose vanno da noi diversamente.

Credo che la rappresentazione delle relazioni abbia portato a crearsi aspettative e modelli irrealistici che creano inevitabilmente frustrazioni.


----------



## stany (1 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> https://www.corriere.it/moda/20_feb...la-db217d1a-5a16-11ea-afa8-e7dfdde6e2a2.shtml
> La recente vicenda del divorzio di Johnny Depp conferma che lo scontro tra avvocati porta a situazioni paradossali.
> Inconcepibile che possano essere considerate prove scambi tra amici risalenti a sette anni precedenti.
> Purtroppo poi entra nella mentalità (come il “ti amo” ai figli dei film) che una separazione sia un processo in cui si debba individuare un colpevole da punire con la privazione dei figli o economicamente o in entrambi i modi.
> ...


In quel caso pare fosse lei a  menare lui.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2020)

stany ha detto:


> In quel caso pare fosse lei a  menare lui.


Ho letto solo il titolo. È già stato uno sforzo quello, dato il mio interesse per il gossip.
In ogni caso è il vedere i rapporti come guerra di potere che mi sembra assurdo (v. thread Quel mostro di suocera).


----------



## danny (2 Marzo 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto solo il titolo. È già stato uno sforzo quello, dato il mio interesse per il gossip.
> *In ogni caso è il vedere i rapporti come guerra di potere che mi sembra assurdo (v. thread Quel mostro di suocera).*


Chiedi a un qualsiasi mobiliere opinioni sulla gestione della scelta delle cucine da parte delle coppie.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Chiedi a un qualsiasi mobiliere opinioni sulla gestione della scelta delle cucine da parte delle coppie.


Ho detto che è assurdo per me.


----------

